# كورس نيوماتيك جميل جدا



## ايمن حمزه (1 أغسطس 2008)

تقدرورا تحملوا الكورس ده من هنا 

http://rapidshare.com/files/1311606...1575___1587___1578___1582___1583___1575___160http://rapidshare.com/files/13116064...3___1575___160


----------



## mohammadjaber (1 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا كتير هل هدا هو اختصاصك


----------



## صديق القمر (1 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ....


----------



## ايمن حمزه (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا علي المرور انا باستخدمه في شغلي مع انه مش تخصصي 

يارب الجميع يستفاد منه


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (2 أغسطس 2008)

ياباشا الملف له باص وورد ياريت حضرتك تكتبه وشكرا علي المجهود والملف شغال اه بس علشان لو عايز اخد منه معلومة لمكان تاني وكده 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Saber Mohamed (8 نوفمبر 2008)

Please upload on another program rather than rapid share with its open password , Thanks alot


----------



## م زياد حسن (8 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ ايمن
الملف محمي بكملة مرور ياريت تذكرها حتى يستفيد الجميع من هذا الكورس
و بارك الله بك


----------



## tarek yakop (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ايه يا باش مهندس مش لما تعمل خير تكمله للاخر ولا ايه


----------



## رضا الشاهد (9 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير والف شكر


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ بندر العرجي (10 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على نشره والله يجازي من عمله بالخير


----------



## Sharjah (11 نوفمبر 2008)

many thanks


----------



## ahmed taye3 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mar00 (7 فبراير 2009)

الف شكرا على الكورس دة انا فنى صيانه وكنت فعلا محتاج الكورس دة الله يخليكم ويبارك لكل من هوة مساهم فى رفع مستوى ورقى الصناعة بمصر .....


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (7 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك

وفقك الله


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (9 فبراير 2009)

الpasswordيا اخي؟؟.مطلوبه لفتح الملف..وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (11 فبراير 2009)

دمتم بخير 
وشكرا جزيلا على الفائدة


----------



## MOHAMEDTN (12 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين البسوورد
يا خوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو 
والسلام عليكم​


----------



## عباس عبدالمطلوب (21 أكتوبر 2009)

أشكرك جزيلا
على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmed malik (19 سبتمبر 2010)

لم أستطع تنزيل الموضوع. ارجو الافادة.


----------



## cappo3332003 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## حسن جمعه احمد (4 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايديكوا


----------



## abdo rezk (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن الافادة كاملة 
الف شكرررررررررررررر


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد صافي الدين (3 مارس 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:7:


----------



## كرم الحمداني (3 مارس 2011)

مشكور ياعزيزي بس فعلا الي يعمل عمل خلي يكملو *لا يوجد باسوورد *


----------



## naseerlatef (31 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## blue rose (27 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

